# 30+ with no qualifications



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I am 31 and have no qualifications, there are lots of things that I am interested in but everything seems geared towards young people, does anyone feel the same or does anyone know any interesting careers that you can start in latter life?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

List all the things you are interested in


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

Radio, entertainment, comedy, I've tried stand up but I wasn't selected to go up on stage so I got drunk and never went back


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

Btw I'm 30, 31 in April.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

woot said:


> List all the things you are interested in


Engineering, film and telivision, landscaping and horticulture, games programing ect.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

tonercharmer said:


> Radio, entertainment, comedy, I've tried stand up but I wasn't selected to go up on stage so I got drunk and never went back


Can you tell us one of your jokes?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Angus those are all great interests. I see age not being a factor in any one of them, so throw that excuse out the window.

Next, really think for a week which one you would have the most fun in/enjoy the most doing


----------



## PDXRyan (Jan 13, 2011)

38 aint so bad. We still have a few years before potential new careers become a challenge.........and I'm talking like at least 15 years. Shoot, I'm going to be at least 40 when I'm finally done with my first bachelors degree and I'm not worried about being to old to land a good job. Now, having my anxiety getting in my way, that's a whole different story!


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

angus said:


> Engineering, film and telivision, landscaping and horticulture, games programing ect.


I hear you on programming, a lot of companies consider older programmers to be too stuck in their ways to learn new languages and falsely believe that we no longer have the creativity of the younger folks. With more and more companies being set up by fresh graduates it really does seem like a young person's industry.

Though I would have thought landscaping and horticulture would have been alright? How did your age affect you there?


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

angus said:


> Can you tell us one of your jokes?


You aren't Dane Cook are you


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

tonercharmer said:


> You aren't Dane Cook are you


I don't know who that is. :sus


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

woot said:


> Angus those are all great interests. I see age not being a factor in any one of them, so throw that excuse out the window.
> 
> Next, really think for a week which one you would have the most fun in/enjoy the most doing


I'm not saying it's impossible for me to start a career in any of these fields, but a social stigma does exist that if your 30+ and you haven't already established a career and have a family ect. then there must be something wrong with you, which makes it difficult to find an employer that will give you a chance.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

angus said:


> I don't know who that is. :sus


You're not missing anything. He is a terribly unfunny comic.

Many people change career paths in their 30s 40s which leaves them in a similar position of starting over. No one knows nor needs to know what your history is.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I go to college with people of 30 + and we are only in year first of 4+ years - it is never to late to do anything!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

with the economy the way it is now, plenty of people of all ages are starting new careers, attending college to add to their skills, and so on. YOu can safely consider yourself part of this new wave. and there's nothing wrong with telling people, "hey, I wanted to start doing something that I really enjoy with my life". There's a certain nobility to that, that most people recognize.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

angus said:


> I am 31 and have no qualifications, there are lots of things that I am interested in but everything seems geared towards young people, does anyone feel the same or does anyone know any interesting careers that you can start in latter life?


I am kind of in the same situation. I am looking at a maritime training coarse, as apparently there is a worldwide shortage of Deck officers in the merchant marines, byt about 70 - 90 000 placements. They don't care about age.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Want to be a Walmart greeter? Seems being older than time itself is not only acceptable, but expected in that field.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Want to be a Walmart greeter? Seems being older than time itself is not only acceptable, but expected in that field.


LOL!!:haha

The Walmart greeters where I live are NASTY & have an attitude! It's weird.


----------



## AnErin (Jan 18, 2011)

It takes a lot of people a long time to get their lives together. 
You notice a lot of people with decent jobs are not usually some kids but those who are 30+ years old.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have many qualifications, but i've got no diploma proving it. Thats my problem.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Selbbin said:


> I am kind of in the same situation. I am looking at a maritime training coarse, as apparently there is a worldwide shortage of Deck officers in the merchant marines, byt about 70 - 90 000 placements. They don't care about age.


I've looked into that also. Seems you can make pretty good money and still spend half the time at home.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ seriously??


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

When I attended a community college. There were people in their 50s just getting started in a career/changing careers.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> I've looked into that also. Seems you can make pretty good money and still spend half the time at home.


I'd totally do this too.


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> When I attended a community college. There were people in their 50s just getting started in a career/changing careers.


That is super inspiring!!


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

tonercharmer said:


> Radio, entertainment, comedy, I've tried stand up but I wasn't selected to go up on stage so I got drunk and never went back


Wow you were about to stand up with SA? I've always wanted to do stand up just for fun of course. Good luck to yah. You can do it.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

angus said:


> Engineering, film and telivision, landscaping and horticulture, games programing ect.


What type of engineering are you interested in?

I went into engineering partly beause it was an easy way to deal with my SA issues. I have to admit the market in America has been bad for certain types of engineering. I worked in Chemical Engineering, then moved into Electrical Engineering, then into Computer Engineering, and now a "Systems Engineer" (really IT infrastructure and computer programmer as opposed to Engineering).

Can't speak much for mechanical engineering and architecture, but I have worked with some of those folks, and depending on the job doesn't seem like an easy life either.

What keeps me going is I remembered reading Benjamin Franklin really started his scientific endeavors in his mid-40s. He was man of wealth too, so perhaps not a great example.

On the other extreme (I think they were poor at the time), I also recalled reading Emeka Okafor's Parents (before Emeka was considered an basketball talent) finished their degrees in late life (50s-60s or so). Fact checks needed of course.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

P.S. If you decide to go the engineering route, post your advanced math, physics, and chemistry topics too. Even the statics and kinematics, thermodynamics, PID control theory, and programming stuff too. I would like to think that I'm still sharp and can help. Not a solicitation of tutoring of course as I am not here to sell anything


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm 25 however I feel old as well. I found a site with 11 famous people who were in the wrong careers and didn't find their true passion until in their 30's.

http://www.11points.com/Personal/11_Famous_People_Who_Were_in_the_Completely_Wrong_Career_at_Age_30

This was very inspirational for me.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I have been trying to get a job for a while now, but I've only had one previous job so I'm not really qualified to do much.


----------



## brenda78 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. I just turned 33, and I've only worked a summer in high school. I've been on ssi since I was 21, and I feel like my life is such a waste. I feel jealous of the people on here who can at least get out and have a job. My anxiety is so bad I barely even leave the house.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

brenda78 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I just turned 33, and I've only worked a summer in high school. I've been on ssi since I was 21, and I feel like my life is such a waste. I feel jealous of the people on here who can at least get out and have a job. My anxiety is so bad I barely even leave the house.


How did you got on SSI at such a young age? I haven't been leaving the house lately because of my anixety also. I also have a anger problem.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just want to let you know I have just started a Science Degree 
Thanks to all that posted.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

angus said:


> I am 31 and have no qualifications, there are lots of things that I am interested in but everything seems geared towards young people, does anyone feel the same or does anyone know any interesting careers that you can start in latter life?


I had no qualifications/talents/skills in my 30s. I was never interested in any "realistic" career. I kinda liked the mountains, beach, travelling, working out/nutrition and philosophy of physics/philosophy of mind stuff, but the thought of doing it for a living turned me off. I just liked learning/day dreaming about it and reading/studying/researching it just for myself.

Anyway, I tried many jobs but I was horrible at most of them (except forklift operator and assembly-line worker) or the pay was crap. I realized that the only thing I was really good at was writing exams and regurgitating stuff I read but only in written exams, not in practical stuff/talking. It took a while to get the courage to go back to university in my late 30s but I seen some psychiatrists, convinced them to put me on drugs and even though I eventually messed up (abused those and other meds), I did manage to finish a degree and get a high-paying job in healthcare. It's still a nightmare going to work but I'm now in my 40s and waiting to retire so I can spend even more time doing stuff I'm actually interested in. All careers are very boring and/or very stressful/difficult for me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I feel qualified for many jobs. However, many people make career changes throughout their lifetime, so certainly there are some options for you. Even if you feel a job is geared towards "young people" perhaps you should give it a go. :yes


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I have many qualifications, but i've got no diploma proving it. Thats my problem.


Sadly many are geared toward education, which I find pretty dumb. I think someone with experience is more knowledgeable than someone who has just theory. However, age should not be a deterrant factor of getting into a career of choice. There are no careers aimed at younger people ( of course excluding anything based on looks, ie modelling )


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

angus said:


> I am 31 and have no qualifications, there are lots of things that I am interested in but everything seems geared towards young people, does anyone feel the same or does anyone know any interesting careers that you can start in latter life?


Your the same as me dude I got no qualifications whatsoever. I want to do stuff as in a career but getting a damn job/college seems impossible.

I'm thinking of going to college in sep and doing an animal carer course or along those lines. i like animals. but no idea what the chances of gettign work afterwards are.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

NikNak31 said:


> Your the same as me dude I got no qualifications whatsoever. I want to do stuff as in a career but getting a damn job/college seems impossible.
> 
> I'm thinking of going to college in sep and doing an animal carer course or along those lines. i like animals. but no idea what the chances of gettign work afterwards are.


Good luck dude, seriously.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

So pick something you like and go with it.


----------

